# MHX high mod



## Ethan11539 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just to let y'all know,after 4 day's of waiting I got 2 6"9' MHX high mods for my birthday. Both me and my dad where extremely excited and we went to weigh them, only to find out they weighed .6oz heavier then what was on there website. The only reason we bought them was because of their weight. When we called mudhole they told us it was misprinted on there website and they where rude.
Just giving y'all a warning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

What one was it? Almost all blanks are .2-.3oz heavier then posted. .6 is a little to much.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Point Blank, Phenix, Northfork, FTU Toray HM blanks. I have found these to be very close to the published weight. The FTU blanks really don't have a published weight I can find, but they are very light. This is the problem of getting a blank online you can't tell what you are really gonna get. I got a couple of HM MHX blanks from Lance at the fishing show and they seemed a little heavy but they were mag bass blanks. I have built on one of them and it came out to be 3.6 oz total weight, for a 7'2" Mag bass rod not too bad. 6 oz is extreme with bad service, send them back.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

MHX gen 2 high mod 6'-9" medium light. Listed weight is 1.3 oz. came in at 2.0 oz. last rain shadow we bought was 1.3 and half the price. Guess no more mudehole for us. If anyone wants it use coupon code tsw10 at mudehole at get 10% off your order. 
Lance and FTU from now on out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Googan (Mar 21, 2013)

*mudhole*

Dont forget Allan at Seekcustomrods. He stocks Batson blanks and if he does not stock it you can order from him for 10% off and no shipping


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Iv never had them that bad. If I got one that came in at 2.0oz id send it back! 

The MHX I shoot for a weight goal with is the popping 842, it normally comes to me at 1.45oz(1.2oz advertised) and I cut it down to 6'9 that normally drops the weight back down to 1.2ish and can I finish it out at 2.4oz.... thats a light rod for being 6'9.


----------



## MudHole (Jul 23, 2013)

Ethan,
I have no issue with taking the blanks you purchased back. I'm sorry but there was a mistake in the specifications and they got printed and put on the website. Just let me know if we can issue an RMA and pick these up.
Please email me at:

[email protected]


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

MudHole said:


> Ethan,
> I have no issue with taking the blanks you purchased back. I'm sorry but there was a mistake in the specifications and they got printed and put on the website. Just let me know if we can issue an RMA and pick these up.
> Please email me at:
> 
> [email protected]


That certainly sounds fair!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

MudHole said:


> Ethan,
> I have no issue with taking the blanks you purchased back. I'm sorry but there was a mistake in the specifications and they got printed and put on the website. Just let me know if we can issue an RMA and pick these up.
> Please email me at:
> 
> [email protected]


Green to you for doing the right thing! That's why I buy from you guys monthly!


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd hold off on passing out the green. Offer was only made here on 2cool. Wasn't made when we called the store, and Todd never answered the email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*mudhole*



darthwader2000 said:


> I'd hold off on passing out the green. Offer was only made here on 2cool. Wasn't made when we called the store, and Todd never answered the email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I place orders with Mudhole almost twice monthly. They have good selection, prices, quality products, but customer service is lacking. I have had several issues,small but issues that where never taken care off. I feel they are combative when you call with a problem. Maybe enough complaints about the same issue will get results.

I have called mudhole with no results, had to get setup wholesale with get bit.

Also all you retail customers dont forget Lance at Swampland he can ship you anything mudhole can and has excellent customer service.

Last any mudhole reps trolling this post fell free to contact me about this issue


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

*Mudhole*

I have never not had Todd or anyone else at Mudhole never respond to an email it may take a couple of days but always a response. If you want an immediate answer someone will always answer the phone. They are good people that is why I have dealt with them for many years.

Curtis Muzyka


----------



## Caster (Feb 17, 2015)

Some people might just have an ax to grind for whatever reason. I'll rely on my own experiences. Like others have posted here, I buy for many vendors, Mud Hole is the best i have found and MHX blanks are too.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

No axe to grind. Thread was started to inform other builders that the specs listed for the gen 2 blanks are WRONG. and Mudehole doesn't think that it's enough reason to return the blanks. He was trying to save others from having to deal with hassle and waste of money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

chasentail said:


> I have never not had Todd or anyone else at Mudhole never respond to an email it may take a couple of days but always a response. If you want an immediate answer someone will always answer the phone. They are good people that is why I have dealt with them for many years.
> 
> Curtis Muzyka


I've had good results with Mudhole customer service when I needed assistance over the phone. Yes, some of their MHX blanks reported weights are not what they state on the web site :headknock.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Talked with mudehole. They will be taking the blanks back as they have a 30 day satisfaction guarantee. Guess for future reference keep calling till you get the response you want. Total experience wasn't the best but at the end of the day they did what was right. And said that they will update the specs on the website so others won't have the same problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread got me to thinking and I went and weighed a few of my MHX blanks I have on hand. Most of the blanks weighed .1 oz heavier then the weights listed in their 2015 catalog. That's really not enough difference to complain about on my part .

Only two blanks I have where the weight listed in the catalog and what I have on my scale are more than .1 oz. those were both HM blanks.

MB844 2.3 oz and the catalog shows 2.15 oz.
P843 1.9 oz and the catalog shows 1.6 oz.

So that is .3 oz on the P843 popping rod. So, I take back my ":headknock". Sure, I was looking at the 1.6 oz weight, thinking I will build a nice, light weight rod, but even at 1.9 oz, I'm sure the finished rod will be light enough :rotfl:.

Disclaimer: I'm not looking at Mudhole's web site, just at their catalog for 2015. In this catalog the only Gen 2 HM 6'9" blank is the HM-SB812 and the reported weight is 1.84 oz. I do have one of these and mine weighed 1.9 oz. 

In this catalog I found a HM-DS822 6'10" and the catalog shows 1.3 oz. I don't have this blank to weigh. I don't find another 6'9" blank in the HM rod blanks. I'll go look at the web site and see what I find. Just posting my findings, and the weights weren't off to much on the blanks I have .


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

blank in question is the HM-SJ812 6'-9" ml 1.3 oz. -but weighed 1.9 oz... the goal was to build a sub 3 oz wading stick to go along with the Lews TP reel. thought $100 for a 1.3 oz toray fiber blank was a hell of a deal as the other ones we had been looking at where $170 and up. blank felt good and bet it's a top quality product. but was not going to work for what was needed. phenix m1 6'9" ml came in at the 1.3 oz mark and was a couple bucks cheaper.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Just looked at Mudhole's site and they do show a few more blanks available in 6'9" for the Gen 2 HM line up vs what I have in my 2015 catalog.

HM-SB812 shows 1.84 oz (I got 1.9 oz on mine)
HM-SJ812 shows 2.00 oz
HM-SJ813 shows 1.50 oz (??? On this weight)
HM-MB812 shows 1.68 oz
HM-MB813 shows 1.92 oz

Don't see any other Gen II HM blanks in 6'9" on their web site, and I don't see any that show a weight of 1.3 oz.??? 

Closest was the HM-SJ813 at 1.50 oz, but I find this weight to be questionable as the HM-SJ812 is a lighter powered blank and the web site shows a weight of 2.00 oz???

Just saw your post, Mudhole must of corrected the weight on the SJ-812 as it shows 2.00 oz today, but the SJ-813 does show 1.50 oz and that can't be right. Other option based on their web site could be the DS-822 6'10" that does show a weight of 1.3 oz, but I would have Mudhole weigh one before you bought it. Or the HM-P842 that the web site shows 1.2 oz, but as someone posted above, it weighs 1.45 oz and can be cut down to 6'9" and get the weight down to 1.2 oz.

I had a hard time finding a pretty straight blank in the few Phenix blanks I've looked at at FTU.


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

I think I'll just stick to buying my blanks from FTU in person for now. Not building anything for paying customers or anything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasentail (Nov 4, 2006)

*MHX*

All the post are about weights of MHX. I weighed a couple other "manufactures" and you might just be surprised on the weights. I won't name them to get anything started but let's just say it is not only Mudhole and MHX. After all they are at the mercy of the manufactures in China, Korea, Japan and who knows where else these are coming from.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Speckled said:


> In this catalog I found a HM-DS822 6'10" and the catalog shows 1.3 oz. I don't have this blank to weigh. I don't find another 6'9" blank in the HM rod blanks. I'll go look at the web site and see what I find. Just posting my findings, and the weights weren't off to much on the blanks I have .


I just weighed a HM-DS822 and it weighed 1.55 ounces. But to be honest, I think it is a Gen 1 rather than Gen 2


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

chasentail said:


> All the post are about weights of MHX. I weighed a couple other "manufactures" and you might just be surprised on the weights. I won't name them to get anything started but let's just say it is not only Mudhole and MHX. After all they are at the mercy of the manufactures in China, Korea, Japan and who knows where else these are coming from.


MHX blanks weren't the only ones I weighed . But since this thread was about them and I posted that I had experience with an MHX blank where the weight on web site or catalog wasn't accurate with the weight I showed on my scale.

But most of my posts were to say that the weights listed by Mudhole were pretty close to the weight of the blanks .


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I just weighed a HM-DS822 and it weighed 1.55 ounces. But to be honest, I think it is a Gen 1 rather than Gen 2


Thanks Whitebassfisher . Not sure how much difference between Gen I and Gen II HM blanks.

.25 is not off too much, but is off some .


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Mudehole has corrected the mistake on the website and listed the correct weight of the blanks. Todd at Mudehole got everything fixed and the blanks are on the way back to Mudehole. At the end of the day Todd and Mudehole did step up and make this right. Faith is back restored with Mudehole. For others who have had issues with them I would contact Todd and I would bet he will make it right as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Update. I spoke with Bob at Mudhole, VP of internet sales i think. Issues resolved thank you Bob and Mudhole.


----------

